# IH 3220 transmission question



## daisya1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a 3220 that I think is having transmission problems. The engine has plenty of power, but the wheels hardly have any power. I checked the transmission fluid and it was high, so I took some out to its proper level and that helped some. It moves better when the rpms are down around 700-800 but at 1400 it barely moves. Is there a slip gear? or is it a bigger transmission issue?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I presume you have a16F x 8R transmission with the 2speed power shift feature. 

it sounds like you have slippage on the power shift unit @ front of the transmission or clutch slippage ???


----------



## daisya1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a 8f 8r transmission, no power shift. If it is a clutch slippage, is that fixable.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Ahh, with 8F x 8R transmission i take it it has the Forward/Reverse transmission with forward/reverse unit @ front of transmission??

Slippage fault is main clutch at back of engine or fwd/rev unit in front of transmission .

Repair is relatively simple . Both require a split between engine and transmission, I'll see if i can locate some service info for you ?? 


File sizes of what i have are too large to post here???, please send me aPM with your e mail address and i will forward info to you by e mail, and post additional info on this forum.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

E mail sent with att's, happy reading???


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Now you've had time to digest that lot lets just run through it??

1st att 8 pages , covers the functionality and repair procedure for Fwd / Rev clutch pack assy.

2nd att shows the hydraulic circuit layout for fwd / rev circuit

3rd att shows functionality of fwd / rev pressure regulator valve, located in bottom of transmission at the front, on the square plate just to rear of bell housing to engine joint.

4th att, Regulator valve assy side view, showing pressure test port M12 thread, plug needs allen key to remove!!.
BEFORE STARTING REPAIRS YOU SHOULD CARRY OUT APRESSURE CHECK IN BOTH FWD & REV POSITIONS , PRESSURE SHOULD BE NOMINALLY 320PSI AT ALL ENGINE RPM'S.

5th att, 20 pages covering engine clutch options and service repair procedures, Your 3220 is same spec as listed for 495.

6th & 7th atts parts breakdown for Fwd / Rev drive assy on a4230 tractor which is rated @ 85 HP . these are the same components as on your m/c rated @ 52 HP so you can see are well within their capacity.


Any questions, ?? come b ack to me on the forum.


----------



## daisya1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I have found the problem. My tractor has a laycock clutch and the three arms are at different heights. I attached a picture showing the differences in heights, the highest to the lowest is about 1/2 inch difference.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes thats your problem. Why are fingers so far out of adjustment ?? is something bent or broken???


----------

